
The /E/ Google-Free, Pro-Privacy Android Is Now Available - prince707
https://linux.slashdot.org/story/19/09/25/2129247/the-e-google-free-pro-privacy-android-clone-is-now-available
======
0xdeadb00f
/e/ is not as "un-googled" as they claim to be:
[https://ewwlo.xyz/evil](https://ewwlo.xyz/evil) [https://infosec-
handbook.eu/blog/e-foundation-first-look/](https://infosec-
handbook.eu/blog/e-foundation-first-look/)

PS: These posts _may_ be outdated

------
commoner
Glad to see more Android firmware choices that use MicroG instead of Google
Play Services.

Previously, I would have recommended LineageOS for MicroG, which supports a
different set of devices:

[https://lineage.microg.org](https://lineage.microg.org)

If your device is supported by /e/ but not LineageOS, then /e/ is a good
alternative that allows you to use MicroG on your phone with no additional
flashing needed.

------
panpanna
> Duval's approach hasn't been to reinvent the mobile operating system wheel,
> but instead to clean up Android of its Google privacy-invading features and
> replace them with privacy-respecting one ...

I would love to see one of these phones in action.

And I wouldn't mind if someone like Huawei started using this on their newer
phones. Puts some pressure on Google.

